# Good solution to chronic constipation



## ConstipationSucks (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had chronic constipation since the 7th grade.. My constipation was so bad that if I went out to eat at a buffet, I would only be able to squeeze out a tiny string of stool. However, I would occasionally eat peanuts. When I ate like 30 peanuts, I would always haev to go to the bathroom a few days later. I know this isnt scientifically proven, but each time I do eat peanuts, I have a giant bowel movement. I've been eatin peanuts now for about a week and I had 3 HUGE bowel movements.. in the span of 3 days.. hope this help.I'm eating the unsalted peanuts btw, they can get a bit unhealthy. I don't think brand matters, just pick what you like the best.


----------



## ConstipationSucks (Nov 17, 2007)

2 more BM today







I havn't felt this clear for ages!


----------

